

Ask HN: Anyone want to build an app with me? - caruana

I would like to develop a new mobile application (hyper local information streams) and was thinking it could be cool a cool experiment to work with an absolute stranger. If interested my email is in my profile.
======
shawnreilly
I'm not sure exactly what you're envisioning, but I've been working (on and
off) a side project that sounds very similar. The name I have is InfoStream
(not Trademarked), and the domain is infostre.am (not currently in use). I
will E-mail and tell you more about what I was envisioning in terms of my
project, and we'll see how it matches up with your vision. If we have a match,
maybe we can work on it together (or maybe I can contribute somehow). The
problem I came up with was Monetization, specifically on the Twitter Platform.
Twitter seems to be the best source of real time information, but when they
introduced API 1.1 and the (IMO) extremely gray 1.5 rule (do not replicate the
core twitter experience) I placed this project on the back burner. It just
does not make sense to dedicate time to a project on a platform that will
likely pull the plug [1]. In many ways, the vision I have (InfoStream) is
replicating the core Twitter experience. I find Twitter's approach towards
filtering data (lists) and presenting data to the user (single context feed)
to be extremely weak, and ripe for innovation. Yet delivering this information
is the core Twitter experience, and thus even though I think I can provide
methods to deliver information better (more contextually accurate, more
valuable), this is not what Twitter wants. So I end up where lots of other
people have ended up; Could build something cool on Twitter, but it's just too
unstable from a Developers perspective. If you can think of other Sources for
real time data that are not as controlling, more trustworthy, and/or easier to
Monetize, I'm open to trying a different approach. Unfortunately, I don't
think Twitter is a good choice. And I am hoping that an IPO will change things
(but I'm not sure).

[1]
[http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130417052642-32...](http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130417052642-32720-my-
worst-career-mistake-build-in-someone-else-s-garden)

------
sixQuarks
What is your area of expertise? Are you looking for a developer or product
manager/marketer/business guy?

~~~
caruana
I'm really just gauging interest level in this sort of experiment. But I would
say everyone is welcome. I guess in a situation where a lot of different
talent came together I would act as the coordinator more then anything.

My area of expertise is full stack development from db to business logic to
front end dev.

My last project was topthat.com and while it didn't get the users I was hoping
for it was still a lot of fun, I learnt a lot and met a lot of great people.

I recently read the lean start-up and think there could be a market for this
type of open development.

------
victorhn
What is the degree of expertise you expect for?

~~~
caruana
Anyone that want's to contribute - from just ideas to full development to
marketing.

------
rmena123
Emailed you.

~~~
caruana
just replied

